# FLATHEAD HAWG



## xxinfamous1xx (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

damn man,nice fish.


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hell yea!!!


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Sh!# that is nice :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

and I thought you were going to show us a picture of a beautiful1942 Harley Davidson WLA........


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

That is a hawg!!!!!congrat's:bowdown


----------



## wjo (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a really good cat,what was the weight?I have caught some good ones on escambia befor,but not that big.What type of bait?You the Man :bowdown


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

thats what i like to see!!!! nice catch. what kind of bait?


----------



## xxinfamous1xx (Feb 22, 2008)

About a 6 inch shiner. Caught about 15 of them in a creek mouth with a ultra light.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess thats the ultra light leaning against the freezer


----------



## Delta Runner (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice cat! Did you weigh it?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

What a monster.:bowdown


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice cat there.:clap


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (2/22/2008)*I guess thats the ultra light leaning against the freezer


Or maybe a ZEBCO 202???:banghead:banghead:banghead Great cat brother.....but don't BS folks too much:banghead


----------



## xxinfamous1xx (Feb 22, 2008)

I didnt say i caught that cat with a ultra light. a earlier reply was what did i catch it with and i said a 6 inch shiner. and then i said i caught about 15 SHINERS!!! with a ultra light in a creek mouth. IS THAT CLEARER FOR U


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice cat, but you seem to have a bit of an attitude.So,

:boo:moon:moon:moon


----------



## ZEBCO (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah that is a hoss.how long did it take to get him in?


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish man. :clap


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Now thats a nice cat!!!


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats a nice fish!

Thanks for the post.


----------



## xxinfamous1xx (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks Fellas, hope to be doin it again this coming week. hopefully get in a few more. Their startin to heat up.


----------



## svengali76 (Mar 21, 2008)

I was watching a special on MonsterQuest last week about catfish that can eat small children. They did not catch a catfish anywhere near that size.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

That is a big catfish. Did you actually eat it? Wouldnt think they'd be very tasty that old.Or did you just kill it for the hell of it? just curious. Thanks for the Post and pic............and the PM.:Flipbird


----------



## xxinfamous1xx (Feb 22, 2008)

No way man Flathead catfish is better eatin then grouper and that big guy was jus as good eatin as a small one.


----------

